# TV mount



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Could this be flipped over and mounted on a board on the ground?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=185-628


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't see why not, but I'd have to see how the TV interface bracket mounts to the pole. 

If it is such that it is limited in travel by a c-clip, bolt, etc in one direction (the hang down orientation), then it would slide down the pole when flipped and wouldn't work. If it was thru bolted, or had something to positively stop it from sliding in both directions then the flange and pole can probably take the stress.

I would err on the side of a lighter TV, as a really heavy one could buckle the pole, but that's unlikely.

On the page, you can ask a questions or call PE directly. Their CS department is really good at answering questions like that. They usually have datasheets and manuals online. Sadly they didn't have it for that one, but ask them that as well and they might be able to e-mail it to you.

Good luck.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I found something better...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882356039

I just need to figure out how to mount to my existing cabinet....


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

okay I think I know what I am going to do... standby for pics everyone!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_760796_nr_p_n_feature_keywords_2?rh=n%3A172282%2Cn%3A%21493964%2Cn%3A281407%2Cn%3A172532%2Cn%3A172664%2Cn%3A760796%2Cp_n_feature_keywords_two_browse-bin%3A6150416011&bbn=760796&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411906&rnid=6150414011


fschris said:


> Could this be flipped over and mounted on a board on the ground?
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=185-628


not practical as it would be very top heavy... they do make portable stands / floor mounts


----------

